# "Equal parts thriller, romance and family saga"--3000 downloads, still 5 stars



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

​"What I remember was being on my feet--all of a sudden on my feet, but I didn't know how I got there. And everyone around me, they were on their feet, too, and I could see their hands slapping together and I could see their mouths moving, but I couldn't hear them. Couldn't hear anything because I was standing in this place of pure light and noise, a place like nowhere I'd ever been before. And I thought, right then: This must be what heaven is." 
--Pasquale Firenze, patriarch of Firenze Fireworks

A fireworks show goes terribly wrong, pitting the passion of that singular industry -- and the multi-generational families who devote their lives to it -- against the economics and politics of big event marketing and television news.

Heaven's Fire
A fireworks saga by Sandra Balzo
Author of the Maggy Thorsen Mystery series and Running on Empty

"What moves Balzo high above other writers who try to cover the same territory is a sharp and often amusing skill that convinces us that this is real life, and that it matters."
--Chicago Tribune


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Sandra, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

I am proud to announce HEAVEN'S FIRE, my new book available on Kindle. I was in charge of Milwaukee's Independence Day Fireworks for more than a decade. One horrible year, there was an explosion at the Bartolotta Fireworks factory the morning after our organizational meeting. Two women were killed and, seventeen days later, John Bartolotta died of burns he'd suffered trying to get people out of the building. I thought it might kill John's father, Sam, the patriarch of the fireworks family, as well. But Sam fooled me. He stayed in the business and even helped me on the technical sections of Heaven's Fire before cancer took him. This one is very close to my heart.


For Sam: Heaven's artist in residence

"What I remember was being on my feet--all of a sudden on my feet -- but I didn't know how I got there. And everyone around me, they were on their feet, too, and I could see their hands slapping together and I could see their mouths moving, but I couldn't hear them. Couldn't hear anything because I was standing in this place of pure light and noise, a place like nowhere I'd ever been before. And I thought, right then: This must be what heaven is."

A fireworks show goes terribly wrong, pitting the passion of that singular industry -- and the multi-generational families who devote their lives to it -- against the economics and politics of big event marketing and television news.

Heaven's Fire
By Sandra Balzo
Author of the Maggy Thorsen Mystery series and Running on Empty
$2.99 on Kindle


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*5 out of 5 stars A mystery you'll remember after reading many others * _

*Fireworks, death, and romance.* Not a bad foundation for a book. Then add the TV industry and its thirst for blood on the screen, an ATF Agent charged with investigating a death during a fireworks demonstration, and a TV producer torn between her industry and doing what is right, and you'll find Sandra Balzo's new book, HEAVEN'S FIRE. Oh, I forgot to mention a traditional extended Italian family whom you'll love as they struggle to save their business. There are even a couple of nosy ex's thrown in for good measure.

Pasquale Firenze, the patriarch of the family business, Firenze Fireworks, is killed in a malfunction during the climax of the biggest fireworks extravaganza of the year. Local TV8 is on the scene and captures everything on tape--some of it so graphic that producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus is torn between doing what's right for the station and what's right for society. As she struggles with her dilemma, Simon Aamot, the local ATF investigator, enters the scene. From that moment forward, Balzo spins a story that will glue your eyes to the pages . . . uh, screen of your Kindle. And, as with any good mystery, every time you're sure you know the answers, you discover you don't.

All this for $2.99. Read HEAVEN'S FIRE. You can't go wrong.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries * . . .   *Also by Sandra Balzo * . . .


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*5 out of 5 stars A mystery you'll remember after reading many others * _

*Fireworks, death, and romance.* Not a bad foundation for a book. Then add the TV industry and its thirst for blood on the screen, an ATF Agent charged with investigating a death during a fireworks demonstration, and a TV producer torn between her industry and doing what is right, and you'll find Sandra Balzo's new book, HEAVEN'S FIRE. Oh, I forgot to mention a traditional extended Italian family whom you'll love as they struggle to save their business. There are even a couple of nosy ex's thrown in for good measure.

Pasquale Firenze, the patriarch of the family business, Firenze Fireworks, is killed in a malfunction during the climax of the biggest fireworks extravaganza of the year. Local TV8 is on the scene and captures everything on tape--some of it so graphic that producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus is torn between doing what's right for the station and what's right for society. As she struggles with her dilemma, Simon Aamot, the local ATF investigator, enters the scene. From that moment forward, Balzo spins a story that will glue your eyes to the pages . . . uh, screen of your Kindle. And, as with any good mystery, every time you're sure you know the answers, you discover you don't.

All this for $2.99. Read HEAVEN'S FIRE. You can't go wrong.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries * . . .   *Also by Sandra Balzo * . . .


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all, I'm in Zurich with the International Association of CrimeWriters and just presented a panel on e-books in the U.S. Passed my Kindle around and showed off HEAVEN'S FIRE!

SO interesting to see where other countries are, ebook-wise. Many are not where we are, but eager to learn more.

More when I return,
Sandy
www.SandraBalzo.com

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_* The 5 star reviews are in! * _

_"What I remember was being on my feet--all of a sudden on my feet -- but I didn't know how I got there. And everyone around me, they were on their feet, too, and I could see their hands slapping together and I could see their mouths moving, but I couldn't hear them. Couldn't hear anything because I was standing in this place of pure light and noise, a place like nowhere I'd ever been before. And I thought, right then: This must be what heaven is." _

*Fireworks, death, and romance.* Not a bad foundation for a book. Then add the TV industry and its thirst for blood on the screen, an ATF Agent charged with investigating a death during a fireworks demonstration, and a TV producer torn between her industry and doing what is right, and you'll find Sandra Balzo's new book, HEAVEN'S FIRE. Oh, I forgot to mention a traditional extended Italian family whom you'll love as they struggle to save their business. There are even a couple of nosy ex's thrown in for good measure.

Pasquale Firenze, the patriarch of the family business, Firenze Fireworks, is killed in a malfunction during the climax of the biggest fireworks extravaganza of the year. Local TV8 is on the scene and captures everything on tape--some of it so graphic that producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus is torn between doing what's right for the station and what's right for society. As she struggles with her dilemma, Simon Aamot, the local ATF investigator, enters the scene. From that moment forward, Balzo spins a story that will glue your eyes to the pages . . . uh, screen of your Kindle. And, as with any good mystery, every time you're sure you know the answers, you discover you don't.

All this for $2.99. Read HEAVEN'S FIRE. You can't go wrong.

AND...

*****This is the first book I've read by Sandra Balzo and I have to say I enjoyed it. It starts out with a bang and keeps going. The author did her reseach. She did a great job of weaving in information about the fireworks business while managing to keep me turning the pages. Throw in a little romance, a little deception and a couple of murders and you have a fun read.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries * . . .   *Also by Sandra Balzo * . . .


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Great to see you yesterday-- can't wait to read this book. It sounds terrific-- and so appropriate for July 4th!

Neil Plakcy
The Golden Retriever mysteries: http://www.tinyurl.com/indogwetrust


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Neil--it was great seeing you yesterday, too! As always, a wonderful job. Can you believe we're so close to the Fourth?  Time is just flying.


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*5 out of 5 stars from Dark Haven Book Reviews:*_

By Dark Haven Maven - Heaven's Fire (Kindle Edition)

"The story starts off with a bang, literally, and the momentum kept building as I tried to determine the villain responsible for the death of a beloved patriarch at a fireworks demonstration.

"I know my mysteries and take notes when I read to keep track of the clues uncovered by the good guys. But in this story, I didn't figure out the culprit until the characters did. That alone gives Ms. Balzo a couple of bright lights on my blog. What gives her writing even more lights, is her well developed but flawed characters. I especially liked Wendy `Jake' Jacobus, former TV anchor, now a behind the scenes news producer. She's a woman with a secret that once told initially shocked me, but then had me thinking `Brava' Ms. Balzo.

"Then there is Simon Aamot, ATF investigator, and the romantic interest for `Jake' who is an equally appealing character with a less than perfect record. Tragedy brings the two together as investigator and witness but it's the sparks between them that won't allow them to stay away from the other. The two play off each other very well. And though their romantic and sexual entanglement happens early in the story; considering their personal histories it works.

"Romance, mystery, suspense and note worthy male and female leads are not the only things that make this novel a good read. There's a lot of humor in this story and I found myself smiling or laughing out loud more than once. I'm not sure if Ms. Balzo's plans a series with these characters. I personally hope she does. I'd like to see more of Jake and Simon and the characters at Channel TV8."

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries * . . .   *Also by Sandra Balzo * . . .


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

I just finished updating the KindleBoards book pages for all my books. Very cool--even offers a sample. Take a look:
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004VF675W


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*Fireworks! Death! Romance! Free!! (well...for some people)*_

I'm not sure for how long, but I just noticed my stand-alone Kindle book, *HEAVEN'S FIRE  * (_5 stars_), is now available free to Amazon Prime members ($2.99 to everyone else), as is my collection of three short stories, including The Grass is Always Greener, winner of the Robert L. Fish Award for best first short story. If you're a Prime member and want to try them out, this might be the time.

Kindle Nation says of HEAVEN'S FIRE, "This one will keep you guessing until the dazzling finale," and author Randy Rawls called it "a mystery you'll remember after reading many others" and continued:

"Fireworks, death, and romance. Not a bad foundation for a book. Then add the TV industry and its thirst for blood on the screen, an ATF Agent charged with investigating a death during a fireworks demonstration, and a TV producer torn between her industry and doing what is right, and you'll find Sandra Balzo's new book, HEAVEN'S FIRE. Oh, I forgot to mention a traditional extended Italian family whom you'll love as they struggle to save their business. There are even a couple of nosy ex's thrown in for good measure.

"Pasquale Firenze, the patriarch of the family business, Firenze Fireworks, is killed in a malfunction during the climax of the biggest fireworks extravaganza of the year. Local TV8 is on the scene and captures everything on tape--some of it so graphic that producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus is torn between doing what's right for the station and what's right for society. As she struggles with her dilemma, Simon Aamot, the local ATF investigator, enters the scene. From that moment forward, Balzo spins a story that will glue your eyes to the pages . . . uh, screen of your Kindle. And, as with any good mystery, every time you're sure you know the answers, you discover you don't."

Hope everyone has a great holiday!
Sandy
www.SandraBalzo.com

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries * . . .   *Also by Sandra Balzo * . . .


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Interesting!  I love the cover art.  You did a beautiful job on it.


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_Now from the award-winning author of the *Maggy Thorsen * and *Main Street Mysteries * . . ._

"_*Heaven's Fire"*_ may be what Pasquale Firenze, patriarch of the family-owned Firenze Fireworks and a natural-born showman, calls his painting of the night sky with light, color, and noise, but television producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus has more practical considerations. Practical, that is, until Pasquale is killed--live on-camera--by an explosion, and Jake is hurled into a tangled web of emotions triggered by her job, her legacy as a cancer survivor, and her growing attraction to Simon Aamot, the federal agent assigned to the investigation.

Aamot has problems as well, but when the two are forced together by the tragedy, *the man unable to let go of his past * and *the woman afraid to trust her future* race to prevent another catastrophic explosion--this one at the county's Fourth of July celebration.

 *Heaven's Fire by Sandra Balzo . . . $3.99 or FREE in the Kindle Lending Library*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *      *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_Now from the award-winning author of the *Maggy Thorsen * and *Main Street Mysteries * . . ._

"_*Heaven's Fire"*_ may be what Pasquale Firenze, patriarch of the family-owned Firenze Fireworks and a natural-born showman, calls his painting of the night sky with light, color, and noise, but television producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus has more practical considerations. Practical, that is, until Pasquale is killed--live on-camera--by an explosion, and Jake is hurled into a tangled web of emotions triggered by her job, her legacy as a cancer survivor, and her growing attraction to Simon Aamot, the federal agent assigned to the investigation.

Aamot has problems as well, but when the two are forced together by the tragedy, *the man unable to let go of his past * and *the woman afraid to trust her future* race to prevent another catastrophic explosion--this one at the county's Fourth of July celebration.

 *Heaven's Fire by Sandra Balzo . . . $3.99 or FREE in the Kindle Lending Library*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *      *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_Now from the award-winning author of the *Maggy Thorsen * and *Main Street Mysteries * . . ._

_"Equal parts thriller, romance and family saga... a compelling and deeply human read."_
New York Times bestselling author Joan Johnston

_"Rooted in the dangerously exotic world of a multi-generational fireworks company...spell-binding_." 
Award-winning author Jeremiah Healy​
"_*Heaven's Fire"*_ may be what Pasquale Firenze, patriarch of the family-owned Firenze Fireworks and a natural-born showman, calls his painting of the night sky with light, color, and noise, but television producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus has more practical considerations. Practical, that is, until Pasquale is killed--live on-camera--by an explosion, and Jake is hurled into a tangled web of emotions triggered by her job, her legacy as a cancer survivor, and her growing attraction to Simon Aamot, the federal agent assigned to the investigation.

Aamot has problems as well, but when the two are forced together by the tragedy, *the man unable to let go of his past * and *the woman afraid to trust her future* race to prevent another catastrophic explosion--this one at the county's Fourth of July celebration.

 *Heaven's Fire by Sandra Balzo . . . $3.99 or FREE in the Kindle Lending Library*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *      *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------

